# AS400 Client Access unter Windows 2003



## Sinac (24. August 2004)

Hi @all!
Weiß jemand ob IBM Client Access für die As400 auf Windows 2003 Server läuft und wenn ja ab welcher Version?
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. August 2004)

Also Client Access läuft unter 2003 nicht. Läuft ja unter 2000 auch nicht. Du meinst vermutlich iSeries Access? Wenn ja, diese Versionen laufen unter 2003:

# V5R3M0
# V5R2M0 with service pack SI07675 or later 

http://www-1.ibm.com/servers/eserver/iseries/access/supportedos.htm


----------



## Sinac (25. August 2004)

Ja, das geht um folgendes: Wir ham nen Kunden der seinen Servervon NT auf 2k3 umstellen lassen will. Im Moment läuft halt noch Client Access drauf und bei uns hat da leider keiner Ahnung von, ich hab das auch erst ein paar mal in meiner alten Firma installiert.
Dieses ISiries ist dann der Nachfolger oder was? Geht dann auch für die AS/400 oder?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. August 2004)

Tja, was für eine AS/400? Nachdem dort auch noch NT läuft, geh ich mal davon aus, dass die AS/400 auf nem OS/400 läuft, korrekt? Wenn ja, dann dürfte dieser Absatz für dich ganz interessant sein:

_iSeries Access for Windows (called "Client Access Express for Windows" in V5R1 and earlier releases) delivers TCP/IP connectivity to users running a variety of Microsoft® Windows® operating systems. iSeries Access for Windows offers an all-inclusive client solution for accessing and using resources from your Windows desktop. It includes 5250 emulation, access to DB2 Universal Database® (UDB) for iSeries through its Data Transfer, and utilizes iSeries NetServer for working with the OS/400 Integrated File System and printers. It also has a variety of middleware for using and developing client applications to access OS/400 resources; and iSeries Navigator, the OS/400 GUI, for administering iSeries and AS/400 servers._

Sieht demzufolge so aus, als würde es funktionieren.

http://www-1.ibm.com/servers/eserver/iseries/access/windows/

Auf obiger Page solltest Du übrigens alle relevanten Informationen finden.


----------



## dereos (10. September 2011)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:


> Tja, was für eine AS/400? Nachdem dort auch noch NT läuft, geh ich mal davon aus, dass die AS400 auf nem OS/400 läuft, korrekt? Wenn ja, dann dürfte dieser Absatz für dich ganz interessant sein:
> 
> _iSeries Access for Windows (called "Client Access Express for Windows" in V5R1 and earlier releases) delivers TCP/IP connectivity to users running a variety of Microsoft® Windows® operating systems. iSeries Access for Windows offers an all-inclusive client solution for accessing and using resources from your Windows desktop. It includes 5250 emulation, access to DB2 Universal Database® (UDB) for iSeries through its Data Transfer, and utilizes iSeries NetServer for working with the OS/400 Integrated File System and printers. It also has a variety of middleware for using and developing client applications to access OS/400 resources; and iSeries Navigator, the OS/400 GUI, for administering iSeries and AS/400 servers._
> 
> ...



Danke.
Echt ein super Tipp auch noch Jahre später°!


----------

